# Late Classical/Early Romantic Massess



## silentio

I recently fell in love with Haydn's _Harmoniemesse_, and Schubert's Mass D.950. What are some of your favorite masses composed from 1790 to 1830?

Let us leave out the big names like Mozart's Requiem, Great Mass in C minor, Coronation Mass, Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, and Cherubini's Requiem. Composers outside of the Haydn-Mozart-Beethoven-Schubert gang are greatly welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## Nereffid

Aside from the composers you mentioned, the only masses I know from that period are two by Hummel (in B flat op.77 and in D op.111), from one of the three discs recorded by Richard Hickox for Chandos, and Michael Haydn's _Missa in honorem Sanctae Ursulae_ (Robert King on Hyperion). Haven't listened to them in ages but I very much enjoyed them at the time I got them.
If we're allowed go a little earlier, then Michael Haydn's Requiem of 1771 (on the same album) is also fine - and an obvious influence on Mozart's own Requiem.


----------



## Genoveva

Apart from other masses by Joseph Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert (all of which you say you have covered), the others from that period that I have are: 

Michael Haydn: MH 254 Missa Sancti Hieronymi, MH 837 Missa Sancti Leopoldi in G major, MH 838 Requiem pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo. The last of these is the most well known, and pretty good.

Vanhal: This composer wrote two masses. The only one I have is Missa Pastoralis in G. It's a matter of taste but I found this to be hardly spectacular in any way.

Weber: I have J 251 Missa sancta No 2 in G major, 'Jubelmesse'. It's worth a listen but not especially noteworthy.

.....

My favourite mass from this whole period is Schubert's Mass 6, D 950.


----------



## Alfacharger

Joseph Martin Kraus Requiem..


----------

